# AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Wie dem aktuellen Quartalsbericht von AMD zu entnehmen ist betrug der Umsatz von AMD im ersten Quaratal 2015 nur noch 1,03 Mrd. US-Dollar, gegenüber dem ersten Quartal 2014, wo der Umsatz noch bei 1,4 Mrd. US-Dollar und 1,24 Mrd. US-Dollar im Dezember 2014 lag. Dies ist der niedrigste Umsatz den AMD seit 2003 ausgegeben hat.

Einbrüche bei denn Einnahmen gab es vor allem im Bereich der kombinierten Grafik- und  Prozessorsparte, wo aktuell nur 532 Millionen, statt wie zuvor noch 662 Millionen Dollar umgesetzt wurden.
AMD selbst gibt an im ersten Quartal 2015 weniger Grafikkarten und Prozessoren verkauft zu haben.

Auch die Semi-Custom- und Enterprise-Sparte, zu welcher neben Server-CPUs auch Embedded- sowie die Konsolen-Chips gehören, hat im ersten Quartal 2015 weniger Umsatz erwirtschaftet, so lag selbiger nur noch bei 498 Mio. US-Dollar, statt 577 Mio. US-Dollar, wie im Quartal zuvor.

Wie dem Bericht auch zu entnehmen ist sind die Ausgaben für die Forschungs- und Entwicklungsabteilung (R&D) allerdings leicht von 238 Mio. auf 242 Mio. US-Dollar gestiegen. 

Quellen:
AMD - Financel Tabels: AMD :: Investor Relations :: Quarterly Earnings
Golem.de - Artikel: Quartalszahlen: AMD generiert geringsten Umsatz seit über zehn Jahren - Golem.de

*Kommentar des Autors:*
Ursache für den rückläufigen Umsatz dürfte nicht zuletzt in der langen Zeit ohne neue Produkte zu suchen sein . Die letzten neu vorgestellten Produkte von AMD  stammen aus dem Herbst 2014, wo mit der R9 285 die letzte wirklich neue Grafikkarte und 3 neue FX-Prozessoren vorgestellt wurden. Auch greifen wohl viele Kunden inzwischen bei einer Neuanschafung lieber zu denn sparsameren und leistungsstärkeren Intel-Prozessoren als zu AMDs FX-Prozessoren, so das auch dort der Verkauf rückläufig sein dürfte.
Weiterhin scheint es so als wenn AMD aus dem Speicherdebakel von Nvidias GTX970 nicht wirklich einen merklichen Vorteil ziehen konnte, jedenfalls scheint die Enthüllung zu keinem besonders gesteigerten Absatz bei AMD-Grafikkarten geführt zu haben.
Insgesamt ist dieses Ergebnis wohl alles andere als erbaulich für AMD und ein Ende dieser Umsatzschwäche noch lange nicht in Sicht, soll doch aller Vorraussicht nach erst im Juni 2015 die Vorstellung der neuen Grafikkartengeneration erfolgen und bei Prozessoren sogar erst 2016 ein neuer Nachfolger der AMD-FX Prozessoren, in Form von Zen, erscheinen. Es könnte also noch durchaus eine längere Durststrecke für AMD werden, die man mit hoffentlich guten Verkaufszahlen bei den Grafikkarten wenigstens halbwegs überbrücken muss.


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Tja, ich warte immer noch auf den Bericht wo es heißt: "Samsung kauft AMD für xxxxxx Millionen Dollar!"


----------



## yingtao (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

AMD steckt ja in einer Umstrukturierung als Teil eines Insolvenzverfahren und schon letztes Jahr wurde den Shareholdern gesagt das man frühstens 2016 Geld verdienen wird. Beim Zen gab es vor kurzem ja geleakte Folien die in Richtung viele CPU Kerne geht was interessant für Server sein kann aber eigentlich will AMD ja ARM Server auf den Weg bringen. Mal gucken wie AMDs neue GPU Generation wird und ob diese AMD noch bis 2016 retten kann. AMD scheint für ihre GPU Generation 2016 mit Global Foundries zusammen zu arbeiten die dann in 14nm produzieren können und vor kurzem gab es eine Meldung das Nvidia mit Samsung zusammenarbeiten will und Samsung ist von der Fertigungstechnik so weit wie Intel und wird wahrscheinlich in 10nm produzieren können.

Es wird auf jeden Fall interessant rund um AMD und es bleibt zu hoffen das AMD mit CPU und GPU ein Comeback feiern kann.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Global Foundries... Selbst gebaut, verkauft und "zurückgemietet". Solange Betriebswirtschaftler bei AMD das Sagen haben, wird nie etwas aus dem Unternehmen.
Da wird kurzfristig Geld aus Ecken gequetscht, um Nachhaltigkeit der Produkte geht es an keiner Stelle.

Ja hoffentlich werden die neuen Grafikkarten gut. Kaufen würde ich mir trotzdem keine.
Die Qualität der Partnerhersteller lässt einfach zu wünschen übrig. (besonders die der "exklusiven" AMD-Marken XFX und Sapphire)

Die QS ist unter aller Sau, die Karten fallen reihenweise in den ersten Monaten aus. So etwas ist mir bei den Grünen nur bei der verkorksten 8600m GT passiert.

Die CPU-Sparte ist auf Jahre hinaus tot. Wieso sollte jemand, der sich einen aktuellen Intel gekauft hat, in den nächsten Jahren wechseln?
Außer den paar Enthusiasten, die sich über 100MHz und 3% bessere IPC freuen, braucht niemand einen Ersatz weder von Intel noch von AMD.
(somit hat es AMD doppelt schwer)
Intel scheint ja mit OC-fähigem BCLK die letzten schweren Geschütze aufzufahren, um Neukäufer zu gewinnen.


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Partnerhersteller lässt einfach zu wünschen übrig. (besonders die der "exklusiven" AMD-Marken XFX und Sapphire)
> 
> Die QS ist unter aller Sau, die Karten fallen reihenweise in den ersten Monaten aus. So etwas ist mir bei den Grünen nur bei der verkorksten 8600m GT passiert.



Gibts auch irgendeinen ernstzunehmenden Beleg für diese Behauptungen?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich werden die neuen Grafikkarten gut. Kaufen würde ich mir trotzdem keine.
> Die Qualität der Partnerhersteller lässt einfach zu wünschen übrig. (besonders die der "exklusiven" AMD-Marken XFX und Sapphire)



Sapphire? Ganz grober Unfug. Quali ist Top, keine der 8 Sapphire Karten die ich in den letzten 12 Monaten bei bekannten verbaut habe hat das Zeitliche Gesegnet.
Die laufen alle wie ne 1.
3 von 5 Powercolor und Beide HIS Karten jedoch schon.
Ebenso 3 von 5 Gigabyte 970 G1 und 2 von 5 Palit Karten...

@Topic: Was anderes war auch kaum zu erwarten. Die Leute warten auf die 390X, die Zeit in der die PS4 SoCs extrem gefragt waren sind auch nicht mehr so dolle, die meisten haben sich die Konsole gekauft.


----------



## JTRch (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Ich sehe den Bankrott von AMD als nicht mehr abwendbar. Sie sind absolut uninteressant für eine Übernahme geworden. Vor 10 Jahren hätte man wenigstens noch etwas für die x86 Lizenz bekommen. Aber sie haben keine eigene Fertigung und ihre Technik kommt bei dem heute so wichtigen Leistung/Watt sehr schlecht weg. Und einmal mehr wurde eine Firma von Managment herunter gewirtschaften wie zuvor schon Commodore, Cyrix, 3dfx usw. AMD ist heute wieder das als was sie begonnen haben: Ein Billighersteller der nur noch durch den Preis sich definieren kann.


----------



## Jannilino (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Die Geschichte mit den APUs hat sich ja mal so richtig gelohnt .
Ich kenn auch kaum einen der sowas gebrauchen kann. Einzig für Konsolen wurde das Prinzip in Massen abgesetzt, bzw. scheinbar fast verschenkt.
Ich hoffe das Zen bzw. die 390er-Serie diesen Abwärtstrend erstmal stoppt. Aber Intel ist halt CPU Spezialist dessen Forschungsetat wahrscheinlich so groß wie der Umsatz von AMD ist und seine Produkte schon auf Gewinnmaximierung auslegen kann (z.B. Billigleitpaste in einer 300€ teuren Übertakter-CPU) und Nvidia ist GPU Spezialist, der sich voll und ganz auf die Vermarktung seiner GPUs konzentrieren kann.
Letzendlich hat sich AMD mit dem kauf von ATI erstmal über Wasser gehalten, aber mir kommt es so vor als wenn sich der "Ertrinkungsprozess" dadurch einfach in die länge zieht.
Es ist mehr als erstaunlich, dass AMD überhaupt im GPU-Bereich gut  mithalten kann.


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



JTRch schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Bankrott von AMD als nicht mehr  abwendbar. Sie sind absolut uninteressant für eine Übernahme geworden.  Vor 10 Jahren hätte man wenigstens noch etwas für die x86 Lizenz  bekommen. Aber sie haben keine eigene Fertigung und ihre Technik kommt  bei dem heute so wichtigen Leistung/Watt sehr schlecht weg. Und einmal  mehr wurde eine Firma von Managment herunter gewirtschaften wie zuvor  schon Commodore, Cyrix, 3dfx usw. AMD ist heute wieder das als was sie  begonnen haben: Ein Billighersteller der nur noch durch den Preis sich  definieren kann.




So ein Quatsch. Nur weil es Nvidia geschafft hat bei ihrem Portfolio fast durchgehend Preiserhöhungen durchzusetzen ist AMD noch lange kein Billighersteller.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich werden die neuen Grafikkarten gut. Kaufen würde ich mir trotzdem keine.
> Die Qualität der Partnerhersteller lässt einfach zu wünschen übrig. (besonders die der "exklusiven" AMD-Marken XFX und Sapphire)



Belege? Oder nur dein übliches "AMD ist doof" geposte? Bist übrigens noch ein paar Antworten und Belege in den anderen Threads schuldig für deine dortigen Aussagen...


----------



## JTRch (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Rolk schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Nur weil es Nvidia geschafft hat bei ihrem Portfolio fast durchgehend Preiserhöhungen durchzusetzen ist AMD noch lange kein Billighersteller.



Ich rede da in erster Linie von ihren CPUs. Und da definieren sie sich gegenüber Intel nur noch den Preis. Denn weder bei der maximal Leistung noch beim Powermanagment mögen sie mangels eigener Fertigung an Intel heran.

Zudem musst du dich fragen wie es Nvidia trotz höheren Preisen schafft die Kunden zu überzeugen viel öfters bei ihnen zu zugreifen? Auch hier Managment Fehler. Die Treiberabteilung von AMD hätte schon längst komplett neu besetzt werden müssen. AMD erinnert mich dort wie an Creative: gute Hardware, grottenschlechte Software. Und gute Hardware ohne rechte Treiber nützt nun einmal gar nichts. Und wenn der Ruf erst einmal versaut ist, braucht es Faktoren länger ihn wieder herzustellen. Und hier versagt einmal mehr die PR Abteilung von AMD.

Der einzige der AMD im Weg steht, ist AMD selber!


----------



## nudelhaus (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

fraglich wie amd in naher zukunft wieder ins Plus steigen will, hoffen das sie es irgendwie packen werden.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

@JTRch: Wie lange hast du dich nicht mehr mit AMD Treibern auseinandergesetzt? 7 Jahre? Dann kann ich deine Aussage bezüglich schlechter Treiber nachvollziehen.
             Ansonsten ist das völliger Humbug. In den letzten Jahren nehmen sich AMD und Nvidia nichts mehr was die Treiber angeht. Naja, bis auf die Tatsache das Nvidia es geschafft hat 
             einen Treiber zu bringen der die GPUs zerstört, die neuen Treiber bei vielen Leuten nicht funktionieren und sie auf den nächsten oder übernächsten warten müssen etc.


----------



## fxler (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Ist ja auch irgendwie klar... 
Sie warten ewig mit dem Release der r9 300er Serie und am CPU Markt Tat sich die letzten Jahre nichts. 
Die FX-9XXX zähl ich einfach mal nicht weil wir weder sind die neu noch wirklich brauchbar


----------



## Kinguin (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Nvidia verkauft sich besser,weil sie ihre Produkte besser vermarkten - sei es bei den Mediamarkt PCs (generell OEM PCs),Triple A Bundle Aktionen (hatte AMD überhaupt ein Bundle in letzter Zeit?) oder eben PhysX/GameWorks.
An AMDs Treibern wird es nicht liegen,ok vllt haben sie bei einigen Spielen anfangs etwas das nachsehen,aber das sind nur paar FPS Unterschiede.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich bei vielen Ottonormalkunden sowieso nie verstanden,warum man auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia bevorzugt.
Jetzt kommen einige wohl mit dem Argument,dass Nvidia das bessere Gesamtpaket hat,kann ja durch aus sein,aber Dinge wie zb geringerer Stromverbrauch - nur die wenigsten spielen 24/7.

zu der CPU Sache,AMD CPUs hängen aktuell wirklich nach,aber zumindest im LowBudget Bereich sind sie durchaus noch zu empfehlen.
Wird aber echt mal Zeit,dass AMD mal wieder was raushaut.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Die frage die ich mir stelle ist nicht "ob" Samsung Amd kauft, sondern "wann" Samsung Amd kauft, jedes Quartal wird es für Samsung günstiger bzw leichter.
Ich denke Amd's Chefetage verweigert dies nur weil sie angst um ihre Arbeitsstelle haben.


----------



## JTRch (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Wie gesagt meine persönliche Erfahrungen waren diese damals noch mit ATI. Daneben habe ich eine Kollegin die ein DELL Laptop mit Radeon 4350 drauf und man bekommt nicht mal das Controlcenter installiert. Und dieser Laptop ist neuer als mein ASUS mit Geforce 8700 und da hatte ich noch nie Mühe Nvidia eigene Treiber zu installieren. Daneben habe ich diverse Kollegen. Der letzte ist von AMD weg wegen Battlefield 3 wo er massive Probleme mit den Treibern hatte. Und diese gesammelten Eindrücke bringen mich nicht mehr dazu jemals ein AMD Produkt zu kaufen. Für mich ist AMD jetzt schon tot. Der Preis spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Keine Probleme zu haben erkaufe ich mir gerne teuer.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Und genau diesen Fehler machen viele. Zu ATI Zeiten waren die Treiber wirklich GRAUENHAFT! Das hat sich seit der Übernahme durch AMD wirklich ungemein verbessert.
Bei den heutigen Treibern sitzt der Fehler meistens vor dem PC als im PC^^
Und wie schon gesagt, keine Probleme, das ist mit Nvidia die letzten Jahre auch nicht wirklich der Fall.


----------



## Deimos (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



JTRch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine persönliche Erfahrungen waren diese damals noch mit ATI. Daneben habe ich eine Kollegin die ein DELL Laptop mit Radeon 4350 drauf und man bekommt nicht mal das Controlcenter installiert. Und dieser Laptop ist neuer als mein ASUS mit Geforce 8700 und da hatte ich noch nie Mühe Nvidia eigene Treiber zu installieren.


Ist mir schon etwas schleierhaft, wie man von Treiber vor x Jahren auf heute schliessen kann.  Die Treiber nehmen sich nichts, tendenziell ist AMD nach meinen Erfahrungen sogar stabiler als NV seit GCN. 
NV kriegts ausserdem seit Jahren nicht hin, eine saubere Audioausgabe über HDMI zu bewerkstelligen. Der HDMI-Handshake klappt da eher nach Zufallsprinzip. Sind imo auf beiden Seiten Kleinigkeiten, die halt nerven können. Im Grossen und Ganzen gibts da imo aber keine Vorteile für einen Hersteller.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Solange Betriebswirtschaftler bei AMD das Sagen haben, wird nie etwas aus dem Unternehmen.
> Da wird kurzfristig Geld aus Ecken gequetscht, um Nachhaltigkeit der Produkte geht es an keiner Stelle.


Aktuell sitzt mit Lisa Su eine Technikerin an der Spitze.
Davon abgesehen wundere ich mich manchmal schon über die Erwartungen, die manche hegen.  Was denkst du, wie gross die Chance ist, eine Firma wie AMD wieder konkurrenzfähig und rundherum profitabel zu machen, selbst wenn man alles Beeinflussbare richtig macht? Kommentare wie deine zeugen da eigentlich von nicht viel mehr als Ahnungslosigkeit, sorry.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7328077 schrieb:
			
		

> Die frage die ich mir stelle ist nicht "ob" Samsung Amd kauft, sondern "wann" Samsung Amd kauft, jedes Quartal wird es für Samsung günstiger bzw leichter.
> Ich denke Amd's Chefetage verweigert dies nur weil sie angst um ihre Arbeitsstelle haben.



Ich frage mich eher, was Samsung mit AMD soll? Selbst wenn der Kaufpreis "nur" 2 Milliarden Dollar (die momentane Marktkapitalisierung) betragen würde, möchte Samsung das Geld sicherlich irgendwann wieder reinholen. AMD arbeitet seit Jahren nicht wirklich profitabel. Wo soll da das "Return of Invest" herkommen und wie lange soll das dauern?

Wenn AMD für andere Firme interessant wäre, dann hätten diese schon längst zugeschlagen. Es gibt genug "Big Player", die gar nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer Kohle.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Samsung kann sicher einiges mit den GPUs sowie dem CPU know how anfangen. Da sind 2mrd ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Die ewige Diskussion. *AMD vs. Nvidia*. Ich sags gleich vorweg: Ich mag AMD. Und so sollte es jedem gehen - denn ohne Konkurrenz keine Innovationen. Ohne Innovationen steigt nicht die Leistung sondern lediglich der Preis den der Endkunde bezahlen muss. Sprich einem jeden sollte daran gelegen sein AMD am Leben zu erhalten. Die aktuelle Klagewelle in Richtung AMD der Aktionäre trifft die Kalifornier mit Sicherheit irgendwann - wie hart wird sich zeigen.

Treibertechnisch muss ich allerdings den Nvidia Fanboys zustimmen - denn rein von der Hardware bieten aktuelle Grafikkarten bedeutend mehr Leistung als eine Nvidia. Nur kommt davon weniger in jedem Spiel an als bei den Grünen... Sonst könnte eine 970 (rund 4 TFLOPS) nicht mithalten mit einer 290 (NonX - rund 5 TFLOPS). Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben in meinen Augen was die "Effizienz" der Nvidia Karten angeht - schwächere Hardware = niedriger Stromverbrauch. Aber wie eben schon angedeutet, dafür kriegen die Grünen Ihre Leistung "auf die Strasse", die roten prozentual gesehen leider schlechter.

Zudem sehe ich es als Frechheit an die Kunden für dumm zu verkaufen im 970er Spektakel. Denn dabei geht es zwar hauptsächlich um den geringeren Arbeitsspeicher, aber eben auch um den gringeren L2 Cache und die nochmals herabgesenkte Anbindung sowie das bekannte Problems des Spuelenfiepens... Das dann als Feature zu verkaufen finde ich mehr als dreist und kann meine Zustimmung niemals finden! Und genau ab diesem Zeitpunkt kommt man wieder aufs Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu sprechen, denn die 980er ist in meinen Augen eine gute Karte ohne diese Probleme, nur ist sie *bedeutend* teurer.

Betrachte ich es aber wie soulsnap und gehe von der Unterstützung der Spiele sowie dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aus habe ich nichts an den Treibern auszusetzen und stimme ihm weiter zu das der Fehler oftmals vor dem Monitor sitzt. Somit denke ich muss man das differenziert betrachten.

Zur Ausfallquote kann man nur sagen das man das von beiden Seiten hört. Beide sind davon nicht befreit. Geht man von der eben genannten Thematik um die Hardware-Leistung aus, erscheint es logisch das AMDs "hochgezüchteteren" Karten eine erhöhte Ausfallrate haben. Dies bestätigen auch meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen. Aber genau hierfür gibt es die Garantie die in meinen Augen die für mich durchschnittliche Nutzungsdauer einer Grafikkarte gut begleitet. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich auch hier keinen wirklichen Nachteil. Nvidia Karten sind desweiteren auch nicht gänzlich davon befreit. Ausgerechnet Sapphire übrigens als miesen Hersteller anzuprangern ist in meinen Augen falsch - denn es ist schlicht eine der meistverkauften und meistverbreitetsten Karten, von daher erklären sich "viele" Berichte über Ausfälle rein schon dadurch. Ne XFX hatte ich übrigens vorher.... die läuft und läuft und läuft....

Sollte Samsung AMD kaufen dann müssen wir uns wohl überraschen lassen was da im Endeffekt geschieht, denn das weiß keiner. Ich bete jedenfalls inständig dafür das AMD weiterhin High-End Endnutzer Karten entwickelt und baut.... 

*Zu den Prozessoren: *AMD war meiner Meinung nach schlicht zu früh dran mit Ihren Bulldozern... zu viele Kerne, zu schwacher Takt. Die Entwicklung wird aber so oder so irgendwann dahin gehen, sobald die Spiele das eben entsprechend umsetzen können und "wollen"... Somit hat sich AMD damit mächtig in die Nesseln gesetzt was den Endkundenmarkt betrifft - ich bin gespannt ob es die nächste Generation wieder raus reißen kann... Und Argumente wie zu heiß etc. trafen übrigens früher auch gern mal auf die Intels zu - da war das dann kein Problem...

In diesem Sinne *versucht doch zumindest *das mal objektiv zu betrachten  anstatt immer gleich "dagegen" zu sein... das hilft keinem und hat eine  0%ige Aussagekraft. Argumentativ untermauern wäre somit schön, werter Cinnayum....


----------



## dj_the_one (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Global Foundries... Selbst gebaut, verkauft und "zurückgemietet". Solange Betriebswirtschaftler bei AMD das Sagen haben, wird nie etwas aus dem Unternehmen.
> Da wird kurzfristig Geld aus Ecken gequetscht, um Nachhaltigkeit der Produkte geht es an keiner Stelle.
> 
> Ja hoffentlich werden die neuen Grafikkarten gut. Kaufen würde ich mir trotzdem keine.
> ...




Und wer sollte deiner Meinung nach ein Unternehmen führen wenn nicht Betriebswirtschaftler? Etwa It - Spezialisten?


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7328077 schrieb:
			
		

> Die frage die ich mir stelle ist nicht "ob" Samsung Amd kauft, sondern "wann" Samsung Amd kauft, jedes Quartal wird es für Samsung günstiger bzw leichter.
> Ich denke Amd's Chefetage verweigert dies nur weil sie angst um ihre Arbeitsstelle haben.



Ein Vorteil würde Samsung daraus definitiv ziehen können. 
Nicht nur aus preislicher Sicht, (weil AMD günstig zu kaufen wäre) sondern allgemein darin "ernsthaft" am Markt mit den x86 Lizenzen mitmischen zu können.
Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, mit Samsung hätte Intel & NVIDIA einen "mächtigen" Gegner vor sich was für uns alle vielleicht interessant sein könnte oder aber auch nicht.
Da hilft dann auch nicht das Abkommen weiter zwischen NV & Intel.
Wir werden sehen wohin das ganze führen mag. 
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das auch Lenovo Interesse an AMD bekundet hatte.
Kann mich aber gerade nicht genau erinnern in welchen Thread das zu lesen war.

Grüße


----------



## TheSir99 (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

R.I.P. AMD


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und genau diesen Fehler machen viele. Zu ATI Zeiten waren die Treiber wirklich GRAUENHAFT! Das hat sich seit der Übernahme durch AMD wirklich ungemein verbessert.



Das stimmt nur für die Zeit ab Ende 2006 wo ATI schon zu AMD gehört hat. Davor, als ATI noch ein eigenständiges Unternehmen war, waren ihre Treiber zimlich gut, sogar deutlich besser als die von Nvidia, auch was die Features anbelangt. Ich sage an der Stelle mal nur HDR und MSAA gleichzeitig in Spielen aktivieren können, war etwas das man damals zur Zeit der ATI X1800, X1900 nur bei ATI-Karten konnte, genauso wie damals die Anisotrope Filterung bei ATI etwa auf dem Niveau der heutigen bei Nvidia lag, während die von Nvidia so miserabel war wie die von ATI / AMD zur Zeiten der X3800er Serie.
Also nein, die Treiber wurden mit der Übernahme durch AMD nicht besser, sondern erst einmal lange Zeit deutlich schlechter, erst aktuell, etwa seid der 6900er Reihe werden die Treiber wieder merklich besser.


----------



## S!lent dob (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Viele Fehlentscheidungen hat AMD eigentlich gar nicht gemacht, nur führte eine zur anderen...

Zu Athlon 64 X2 Zeiten fühlte man sich bedingt durch den P4 technologisch so sicher in Führung das man für viel Geld ATI kaufte statt die CPU Entwicklung weiter zu forcieren. Resultat war der Phenom I mit seinem Errata Bug, einem daraus folgenden schlechtem Ruf und ab da Absatzschwierigkeiten.
Die erste GPU unter gemeinsamem Banner war ebenfalls eine Kathastrophe, zumindest sobald man AA hinzugeschaltet hat(2900X). Das Problem wurde inkompetenter Weiße sogar noch in die nächte Gen übernommen (3850).
Erst die 4. gen war Fehlerfrei und zwang NV seid der 1950XTX nochmal zu ernsthaftem handeln (Die GTX 260 wurde deutlich aufgebohrt)
Erst seid der gloreichen 5000er Serie ist die GPU Sparte wieder gut im Geschäft.

Bei den CPU´s konnte seinerzeit zumindest der Phenom II wieder begeistern, die meiste Energie wurde meiner Meinung nach aber in das Projekt "Fusion" gesteckt, die APU´s.

Diese sind heutzutage auch gar nicht mal schlecht, nur weiß das außerhalb von Fachzeitschriften niemand weil AMD scheinbar kein Budget für Werbung hat.

Auch das man seid geraumer Zeit die Discounter wie MM und Satürn nicht richtig bedient (Verschwörungstheoretiker sprechen gar von einem Intel Bestechungsskandal) ist nicht förderlich für den Verkauf. Gerade dort könnte man "ohne Ende" Apu´s in Note,net und sonstwas Books verkaufen, tut man aber nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach hat AMD den Fehler von 3Dfx wiederhohlt und sich etwas eingekauft was sinnlos war. Hätte man nicht Unsummen in die Fusion gesteckt und das Geld für die ATI Übernahme in die Forschung und das Marketing gesteckt meint meine Kristalkugel das es AMD heute deutlich besser ginge.

Prinzipiel ging der Mist also so gegen 2005 los, als man intern beschloß die Sparte APU´s zu gründen und sich nach einer Grafiklösung umsah.
10 Jahre später sieht man die Früchte von nur 1 mießen Idee und des damit losgetretenen Dominoeffekts.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Die erste GPU unter gemeinsamem Banner war ebenfalls eine Kathastrophe, zumindest sobald man AA hinzugeschaltet hat(2900X). Das Problem wurde inkompetenter Weiße sogar noch in die nächte Gen übernommen (3850).
> Erst die 4. gen war Fehlerfrei und zwang NV seid der 1950XTX nochmal zu ernsthaftem handeln (Die GTX 260 wurde deutlich aufgebohrt)



Naja das ist nicht so ganz richtig. Nvidia war bereits ab der Geforce FX5000er Serie mit ihrer CineFX Architektur im Hintertreffen, welche sich als extremer Fehlschlag entpupte, etwa so wie später die X2900XT / XTX bei ATI.
ATI konnte mit der 9800XT eine Karte an den Start bringen die kühler / leiser blieb und mehr Leistung brachte. Das setzte sich dann sogar noch mit der ATI X800XT fort, wo Nvidia nicht über die Leistung kontern konnte, dafür aber mit dem moderneren DirectX und ShaderModel aufwartete, was ATI aber mit nicht zuviel Abstand dann mit der X1800XTX ausglich und wieder etwas vorlegte. Was aber kurz darauf mit der Geforce 7900GTX wieder von Nivida gekontert wurde und ATI sogar dazu zwang nochmal mit der X1900XTX und der X1950XTX nach zu legen um die Leistungskrone für sich zu beanspruchen, das dann aber auch unangefochten.
Insgesamt über die Zeit von 2003 bis 2006 jedoch war ATI am Markt besser aufgestellt und vor Nvidia.

Das Problem damals war für Nvidia die CineFX Architektur die man als Balast bis zur Geforce 8800GTX mit sich rumschlepen musste, genau wie ATI / AMD bis zur GCN die VLIW4 / 5 Auslegung ihrer Karten.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



JTRch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine persönliche Erfahrungen waren diese damals noch mit ATI. Daneben habe ich eine Kollegin die ein DELL Laptop mit Radeon 4350 drauf und man bekommt nicht mal das Controlcenter installiert. Und dieser Laptop ist neuer als mein ASUS mit Geforce 8700 und da hatte ich noch nie Mühe Nvidia eigene Treiber zu installieren. Daneben habe ich diverse Kollegen. Der letzte ist von AMD weg wegen Battlefield 3 wo er massive Probleme mit den Treibern hatte. Und diese gesammelten Eindrücke bringen mich nicht mehr dazu jemals ein AMD Produkt zu kaufen. Für mich ist AMD jetzt schon tot. Der Preis spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Keine Probleme zu haben erkaufe ich mir gerne teuer.



Das kommt drauf an was der Notebookhersteller macht, wenn der sich Custom-Karten zusammenzimmert oder irgendwie was an den Hardware-IDs pfuscht lassen sich auch NVidia-Karten nicht mit den offiziellen Treibern verwenden...

AMD baut eigentlich ganz gute Grafikkarten, jedoch wird sich AMD auf Dauer durch ihr exzessives Rebranding von alten Karten schaden, da die Mittelklasse- und LowEnd-Karten im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz unverhältnismäßig viel verbrauchen und wenige Features bieten. Die Treiber sind vollkommen ebenbürtig, jedoch könnten die ruhig etwas öfters rauskommen (besonders zu großen Spieletiteln, da war GTA 5 soweit ich weiß eine positive Ausnahme...). PhysX und CUDA sind nur Marketing und kaum relevant, GeForce Experience gibts auch von AMD (ok, schlechter, gebe ich zu...)... Und die Rohleistung einer Karte hat noch nie was ausgesagt.

Bei den Prozessoren sind die einen total falschen Weg gegangen - eine langsamere IPC/ProKern-Leistung als der Vorgänger, auf eine Parallelisierung gesetzt die jetzt erst so langsam eintritt und das Modul-Konzept, was zusammen mit den geteilten und SEHR langsamen L1-D-Caches, L2-Caches und den langsamen FPUs zum heutigem Ergebnis geführt hat (zumal AMD dadurch noch mehr Cache brauchte und der eigentliche Sinn der Platzeinsparung gegen die Wand gefahren wurde). Hoher Stromverbrauch, geringe SingleCore-Leistung. 
Leider sind die AMD-CPUs selbst bei guter Mehrkernoptimierung in Spielen langsamer oder höchstens gleich schnell wie Intel-CPUs - neuestes Beispiel ist ja GTA 5 - das scheint ja alle Kerne zu nutzen, trotzdem sind die unteren Plätze fast durchgehend von AMD belegt...

Wyniki procesorów (CPU test) â€“ 1920 × 1080 Very High :: PCLab.pl

Und die APUs waren meiner Meinung nach der größte Fehltritt den sich AMD geleistet hat - der CPU-Part ist langsam, die Grafikeinheit ist zwar schneller als die der Intel-CPUs, aber wirklich gut spielen kann man mit den iGPs immernoch nicht und wenig Strom verbrauchen die APUs nun auch nicht wirklich - und besonders billig sind die in schnell auch nicht. Ein unrundes Produkt, wo es besonders an CPU-Leistung fehlt.


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



JTRch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine persönliche Erfahrungen waren diese damals noch mit ATI. Daneben habe ich eine Kollegin die ein DELL Laptop mit Radeon 4350 drauf und man bekommt nicht mal das Controlcenter installiert. Und dieser Laptop ist neuer als mein ASUS mit Geforce 8700 und da hatte ich noch nie Mühe Nvidia eigene Treiber zu installieren. Daneben habe ich diverse Kollegen. Der letzte ist von AMD weg wegen Battlefield 3 wo er massive Probleme mit den Treibern hatte. Und diese gesammelten Eindrücke bringen mich nicht mehr dazu jemals ein AMD Produkt zu kaufen. Für mich ist AMD jetzt schon tot. Der Preis spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Keine Probleme zu haben erkaufe ich mir gerne teuer.



Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft diese spärlichen und teilweise schon uralten Erfahrungen auf das jetzt und heute und auf AMD im allgemein projizieren. Dann kann man dich noch weniger Ernst nehmen als ich zuerst dachte.


----------



## Deimos (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Treibertechnisch muss ich allerdings den Nvidia Fanboys zustimmen - denn rein von der Hardware bieten aktuelle Grafikkarten bedeutend mehr Leistung als eine Nvidia. Nur kommt davon weniger in jedem Spiel an als bei den Grünen... Sonst könnte eine 970 (rund 4 TFLOPS) nicht mithalten mit einer 290 (NonX - rund 5 TFLOPS). Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben in meinen Augen was die "Effizienz" der Nvidia Karten angeht - schwächere Hardware = niedriger Stromverbrauch.


Inwiefern hat das mit den Treibern zu tun?


----------



## Dewid (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Ich würde mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als AMD-'Fanboy' beschreiben, aber ich benutze gerne die Grafikkarten von AMD. Habe mit ihnen durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich besitze aktuell eine HD7950, die ich mir damals aufgrund des relativ guten Preises und des sehr großen OC-Potenzials gekauft habe. Auf der Treiberseite hat sich mit den Jahren auch einiges getan, der Omega-Treiber ist natürlich super. Je nach dem wie die neue Generation aussieht, wird vermutlich auch die nächste Grafikkarte eine AMD sein.

Auf der Prozessorseite benutze ich aber auch lieber Intel...dennoch wünsche ich mir, dass AMD auch in dieser Sparte irgendwann ein mal wieder auf die Beine kommt. Wie die anderen bereits erwähnten, braucht man zwingend einen Konkurrenten zu Intel, damit Innovation weiter vorangetrieben wird.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Deimos schrieb:


> Inwiefern hat das mit den Treibern zu tun?



Dann nenn es Softwareseitige Umsetzung... wie  auch immer... gemeint ist jedenfalls das "auf die Strasse bringen"...


----------



## Deimos (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Dann nenn es Softwareseitige Umsetzung... wie  auch immer... gemeint ist jedenfalls das "auf die Strasse bringen"...


Das wird meines Wissens eher gewissen Hardware-Funktionen zugeschrieben als den Treibern.  Die Rechenwerke sind ja nicht alleiniger Teil der Architektur.

Wenn Leute schreiben, AMD hätte schlechte Treiber, dann denke ich da an Inkompatibilitäten, BlueScreens, usw.


----------



## Wortakrobat (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Deimos schrieb:


> Das wird meines Wissens eher gewissen Hardware-Funktionen zugeschrieben als den Treibern.  Die Rechenwerke sind ja nicht alleiniger Teil der Architektur.
> 
> Wenn Leute schreiben, AMD hätte schlechte Treiber, dann denke ich da an Inkompatibilitäten, BlueScreens, usw.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Somit stimme ich dir da zu. Ein Treiber beinhaltet auch die Optimierung für das jeweilige Spiel usw... aber ich denke das was ich meinte ist nun heraus gekommen...


----------



## S!lent dob (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht so ganz richtig. Nvidia war bereits ab der Geforce FX5000er Serie mit ihrer CineFX Architektur im Hintertreffen, welche sich als extremer Fehlschlag entpupte, etwa so wie später die X2900XT / XTX bei ATI.



So ist es. Damals hatte das heutige AMD sowohl bei den CPU´s als auch den GPU´s seinen Kontrahenten auf gut deutsch gesagt "an den Eiern".
Heute ist es leider so das zumindest CPU seitig nicht mal mehr ein Pat herscht.
 Die GPU´s könnten sich viel besser verkaufen als sie es tuen.


----------



## Watertouch (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Kann Samsung jetzt nicht einfach hingehen und die paar Milliarden auf den Tisch Blättern? Das ist doch nix für die. Die können doch voneinander profitieren. AMD profitiert vom Samsung 14nm Fin Fet und den Speichertechnologien von Samsung und Samsung profitiert vom enormen grafischen know how. AMD braucht dringend mehr Geld. Man siehts ja an Bulldozer. Die haben die Architektur Jahrelang kaum verändert immer neu auf den Markt gebracht. AMD muss nach der Übernahme die alten Phenom Zeiten anstreben, in denen AMD ein ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent zu Intel war. Zudem zu den Treibern. Ich selbst besitze eine GTX 780 Ti. Diese habe ich mir nur gekauft da sie zum Zeitpunkt (November 14) für 350€ zu haben war und praktisch die selbe Leistung wie eine 290x erbrachte. Allerdings habe ich durchgehend Probleme mit den Nvidia Treibern. Ständig stürzt einer ab oder muss wiederhergestellt werden. Bei AMD hatte ich solche Probleme nie. Von der 780 Ti erhoffte ich mir eigentlich nur das sie leiser bzw. kühler bleibt als eine 290x. Dies war nicht der fall. Ich hätte lieber das Jahr auf die neuen Radeon Karten warten sollen.


----------



## cozma (17. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig. Somit stimme ich dir da zu. Ein Treiber beinhaltet auch die Optimierung für das jeweilige Spiel usw... aber ich denke das was ich meinte ist nun heraus gekommen...



Die derzeitige Schieflage in Bezug auf die theoretische und reale Leistung der Radeon Karten liegt,
so vermute ich, eher an mangelnder Menpower. AMD hat im Jahr 2013 scheinbar viel Menpower in
Mantle gesteckt, die Optimierungen unter DX11 wurden lange stiefmütterlich behandelt, denn mit
Ausnahme des Omega Treibers hat sich seitens der Performance seit dem Cat. 11.7 ?(verbessert mich
wenn ichs nicht korrekt wiedergebe) eigentlich nichts beachtliches mehr getan. Aber instabilitäten
oder gar Abstürze kann ich nicht bestätigen, die Catalyst Treiber laufen eigentlich seit Jahren sehr
stabil. Mit Ausnahme einer 8800GT habe ich in der Vergangenheit nur ATI/AMD verbaut und bin nie 
auf größere Probleme gestossen.

Ich drück AMD die Daumen das das Untenehmen die Durststrecke überlebt und langfristig ein Comeback
gelingt, die Chancen gibt es durchaus noch. Auch mit GloFo als Fertigungspartner könnte das gelingen,
der Deal mit IBM hat GloFo ja den Vorteil einer erhöhten Liquidität und Fertigungsverfahren mit 14/10nm
gebracht, das könnte durchaus eine Basis sein, so denn AMD die Entwicklung einer leistungsfähigen
und zugleich hocheffizienten CPU-Architektur gelingen sollte. Bei der Grafiksparte sollte AMD vor allem
mit Hochdruck an der Performance der DX Treiber arbeiten, denn da ist Nvidia deutlich besser, seitens
der reinen Hardware sehe ich AMD, ganz im Gegensatz zur CPU Konkurrenz, weitestgehend auf 
Augenhöhe.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Irgendwo schade sowas zulesen, aber wundern tut es mich schon lange nicht mehr. Hatte damals eigentlich ständig AMD Produkte, heute sieht dies aber eher anders aus. Nvidia ist zwar nur ein Grafikkarten Hersteller nicht wie AMD CPU/GPU, allerdings ist mir der höhere aufpreis eines Nvidia Produktes es Wert zu kaufen. Die Treiber sind immer sehr gut optimiert, und es läuft direkt alles wie es soll. AMD hat hingegen Treiber sehr nachgelassen.


----------



## Matriach (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Man kann sich hinsichtlich dieser Meldung eigentlich nur wünschen das es AMD noch lange geben mag und die Firma wieder richtig Konkurrenzfähig wird.
Mangelnde Konkurrenz für NVIDIA ist das schlechteste was einem Endbenutzer/Kunde passieren könnte.

Grüße


----------



## FrozenPie (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Nvidia ist zwar nur ein Grafikkarten Hersteller nicht wie AMD CPU/GPU, allerdings ist mir der höhere aufpreis eines Nvidia Produktes es Wert zu kaufen. Die Treiber sind immer sehr gut optimiert, und es läuft direkt alles wie es soll. AMD hat hingegen Treiber sehr nachgelassen.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Erfahrungen sind, aber ich gehe von 6+ Jahren aus, denn NV hat mit den Treibern der letzten paar Jahre alles andere als gute Arbeit abgeliefert bzw. haben sie eher abgebaut. Sie haben es sogar geschafft einen Treiber zu releasen der viele GTX 560 Ti Karten gekillt hat und meine beinahe auch. Über den aktuellen 350.xx hört man ständig Beschwerden von Abstürzen, Bluescreens, etc.. Die aktuellen Treiber von AMD laufen da wesentlich stabiler, also wenn da einer abgebaut hat, dann NV 

@Topic
Ich hoffe, dass AMD sich wieder fangen kann mit den R9 390(X) Karten, vor allem, dass sie im wesentlich wichtigeren Profisegment noch eine Schippe zur S9150 drauflegen können. Die S9150 ist ja nicht umsonst die Effizienteste Server-Karte, vor allem wenn DP-Leistung gefragt und das mit 5.6 TFLOPS. Die S9250 sollte dann im 8+ TFLOPS-Bereich landen, bei ca. selbem Verbrauch, wohlgemerkt wenn die Gerüchte stimmen. Ich frag mich auch wie die das dann mit dem HBM Speicher lösen wollen. Vierfach gestacked für 16 GB wären ja möglich, oder sie erweitern den DIE-Träger für acht doppelt-gestackte HBM-Stacks, welche dann insgesamt mit 8192 Bit angebunden wären. Naja wir werden sehen 
Wenn dann noch die OpenCL-Kompiler für OpenCL 2.0 stimmen, steht einem ordentlichen Absatz in dem Bereich nichts mehr im Weg. Die CUDA-Domänen brechen ja mittlerweile auch auf.
ZEN wird, wenn er denn ein Erfolg wird, was ich mir von Jim Keller erhoffe, ebenso die schlecht laufende CPU-Sparte wieder auf Kurs bringen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und die sollte jeder haben, denn ein Monopol ist für niemanden außer der Firma selbst gut, besonders nicht für den Kunden


----------



## razzor1984 (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Falls amd wirklich verkauft würde, wären ja auf einem Schlag die x64 lizenz für intel weg ?
Wie würde es dann quasi um Monopolisten Intel stehen ?

Bin mal auf 2016 gespannt wie sich AMD entwickelt


----------



## Cinnayum (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Belege? Oder nur dein übliches "AMD ist doof" geposte? Bist übrigens noch ein paar Antworten und Belege in den anderen Threads schuldig für deine dortigen Aussagen...



Der Test der Partner-Karten im PCGH Print 4/2014. Lässt sich natürlich schlecht verlinken.

Verschmierte WLP, als wäre sie von einem 3-Jährigen aufgetragen worden, Lüfterkurven direkt aus der Hölle, viel zu hohe Versorgungsspannungen, als würde man mit seinem PC an einem Notstromaggregat in Mittelafrika hängen...
Da stehen schon einige Punkte drin.

Alleine, dass bis auf die Sapphire Tri-X Varianten jede im Auslieferungszustand für einen Silent-PC ungeeignet ist, spricht für sich.
Ein 500€+-Premiumprodukt sieht anders aus.

Und es ist ja nicht so, als bekäme AMD mit verschiedenen Herstellern immer mal wieder eine Chance bei mir. Die Karten halten sich sogar in Anzahl und Preisklasse die Wage mit Nvidia.
Aber wenn von 5 Sapphire-Karten 1 frisch aus der Packung schon nicht geht und 2 weitere kurz nach Ende der Garantie verrecken, spricht das nicht gerade für die Haltbarkeit und Nachhaltigkeit der AMD-Chips.
Und dabei habe ich weder OC-ed (mit der HD5850 ging es ohne Texturfehler ohnehin nicht...) noch ein irgendwie schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse mit hausgemachten Hitzeproblemen benutzt.

Vielleicht bekommen sie ja noch mal die Kurve. Aber in die preisliche Ecke gedrängt, mit Sparmaßnahmen in jedem Produktaspekt, zeitlichem Veröffentlichungsdruck, dem unsäglichen Zustand, dass sie ihre selbstfinanzierten Fabriken zur Fertigung bezahlen / beauftragen müssen und der erdrückenden Marktübermacht von beinahe 4:1 sehe ich da ziemlich schwarz.
Der Konzern wurde mit kurzfristigen typisch amerikanischen Geldauspressmethoden zu Grunde gewirtschaftet.

Und nein, ich hasse AMD nicht. Mit großer Begeisterung hab ich seinerzeit alle CPUs seit dem 486DX4 100, K6-1 bis 3, Athlons (vom Slot bis zum Sockel 462 / 939) benutzt. Auch im Netbook steckt ein sehr zuverlässiger AMD E-350.
Aber in meine Spielekiste werden sie derzeit keinen Weg finden. So leid mir das tut.

Das ist sozusagen mein "AMD ist zur Zeit doof." geposte. So kannst du das gerne auffassen. Und komischerweise teilt 80% (CPU) bzw. über 60% (GPU) des Marktes meine Ansichten.


----------



## Wortakrobat (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der Test der Partner-Karten im PCGH Print 4/2014. Lässt sich natürlich schlecht verlinken.
> 
> Verschmierte WLP, als wäre sie von einem 3-Jährigen aufgetragen worden, Lüfterkurven direkt aus der Hölle, viel zu hohe Versorgungsspannungen, als würde man mit seinem PC an einem Notstromaggregat in Mittelafrika hängen...
> Da stehen schon einige Punkte drin.
> ...



Ersteinmal vorweg: Schön das du dich ein wenig tiefergehend äußerst, denn genau das sollte die provokante Aussage bewirken. 

Auch ich stimme dir in einigen Punkten zu wie etwa der WLP und der Lüfterkurven... leztztere sind wahrlich katastrophal und so gut wie jeder User der es Silent haben will muss da deutlich nachbessern in Form einer Lüfterkurve. Dies hat jedoch, wie ich vermute, verschiedene Gründe, wie etwa das Nutzen von Grafikkarten in vertaubten und wenig beachteteten Gehäusen des - nennen wir ihn "Normalo-User" - Heim-Pcs... denn bei der auftretenden Verlustleistung soll damit wohl um jeden Preis eine ausreichende Belüftung gewährleistet werden. Gibt natürlich noch viele andere Vermutungen, aber wie das so ist mit Vermutungen - es sind eben nur Vermutungen... 

3 von 5 ist wahrhaftig Mist um nicht andere Worte dafür zu nutzen... auch mir ist die erhöhte RMA-Quote aufgefallen (Ja sie ist da, jeder   kann das selbst sehen wenn er nachschaut und ich bin selbst Teil dieser RMA Quote) als ich nach meiner geschaut habe. Nichts destotrotz berichten auch Nvidia User von Ausfällen wenn auch nciht im selben Umfang was meine Eindrücke angeht. Pech haben kann man somit immer haben. Ich persönlich habe nicht vor meine 290 länger als 2 Jahre zu nutzen, von daher war das *für mich* kein Argument - damit will ich dies jedoch nicht kleinreden, sondern eher lediglich meine Kaufargumente darstellen.

Einem 500€ Premiumprodukt, das muss ich ebenfalls zugeben, würde ich oben genannte Fehler nur zugestehen wenn das Gegenstück der Grünen preislich im selben angesiedelt wäre. Allerdings war es zum Kaufzeitpunkt und auch jetzt so das die Karte keine 500 Euronen mehr kostet, sondern eben 300. Eine 970 ist da teurer. Zu der Thematik der Politik, die du leider nicht ansprichst, müsstest du, sofern du es objektiv betrachtest, mir zustimmen das das was Nvidia da getan hat ein No-Go ist. Ich kann nicht eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau verkaufen die gar nicht das kann was angegeben wurde (Beschnittener L2, Bandbreite, VRAM). Daraus ergeben sich schlichtweg andere Werte und Tatsachen. Ich kann aus genau diesem Grund eine 970 nicht empfehlen, da leider noch immer fraglich ist in wie weit eine 970 (Tier 1) von DirectX 12 profitieren wird im Gegensatz zu einer 290 mit GCN Tier 3... Dazu kommt das Spuelenfiepen was ich bei einer derart teuren Karte ebenfalls als völlig inakzeptabel sehe und das die Silenttauglichkeit der 970 in Frage stellt. All das zusammen, und das trotz der "besseren" Effizienz, ergibt für mich eine Contra Spalte auf der 970er Seite die einfach überwiegt. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit bleibt nun die 980 - Energieeffizient, leise, schnell usw... ich habe nichts an Ihr auszusetzen, außer das sie leider auch schweineteuer ist. Wäre es dabei um 100€ gegangen über der 290 - ich hätte sie gekauft. Aber  so blieb nur die 970er und die kam aus oben genannten Gründen nicht in Frage.

Ob der Konzern zu Grunde gewirtschaftet wurde oder sich noch einmal fängt, hängt von den Folgeprodukten ab wie ich meine. Am Ende waren irgendwie alle schonmal pleite was das finanzielle angeht... wir werden sehen was daraus wird.... Apple wurde auch mal totgeredet...  Ich halte diese Spekulationen somit für überflüssig, habe allerdings nichts gegen derartige Darstellungen.

Du selbst haust jedoch gern in Threads einfach mal einen Post rein, der die 290er als Schrott hinstellt und das sind sie meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Es gibt Probleme - die gibt es aber auf der anderen auch sehr deutlich, von daher spielt Preis/Leistung derzeit die ausschlaggebende Rolle und  da steht die 290 besser da. Glücksspiel ob man eine langjährige und gleich funktionierende Karte bekommt bleibt es immer, egal  bei welcher der beiden.

In diesem Sinne bringe deine Argumente gerne vor, aber nicht einfach etwas in den Raum stellen ohne die entsprechenden Gegenargumente mit einzubeziehen in deinen Aussagen. Ich selbst werde versuchen bei jeder Empfehlung deine Argumente besser zu berücksichtigen, ich hoffe dies geschieht beiderseitig. Dann sollten wir, also die Community, bei jedem User der eine entsprechende Frage stellt zu einem homogenen Gesamtbild kommen bei dem sich der "Suchende" am besten beraten sieht, was im Interesse von uns allen sein sollte... Ist das so annehmbar und akzeptabel?


----------



## Offset (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Das so viele deine Meinung teilen liegt daran, dass die meisten keine Ahnung von Hardware haben und wegen Aussagen wie deinen lieber Intel und Nvidia kaufen. 

Warum ist den Fanboys nicht klar, dass sie ohne AMD viel mehr für ihre Hardware zahlen müssten?


----------



## Locuza (18. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Ich kann aus genau diesem Grund eine 970 nicht empfehlen, da leider noch immer fraglich ist in wie weit eine 970 (Tier 1) von DirectX 12 profitieren wird im Gegensatz zu einer 290 mit GCN Tier 3...


Let me help here... 

Gewisse Features die DX12 bietet gibt es in Abstufungen, den Tiers. 
Einfach nur Tier zu schreiben, ohne zu sagen was eig. gemeint ist, dass führt logischerweise zu keinem Resultat. 

Was natürlich gemeint ist und vermutlich bis zum Release von DX12 immer nichtssagend geschrieben wird, ist das Binding-Tier. 
Maxwell Gen 2 (970) erfüllt übrigens Tier 2 an dieser Stelle. 

Damit Entwickler nicht jedes einzelne Feature abfragen müssen und damit der Hardware-Support nicht zu chaotisch wird, werden bestimmte Features und bestimmte Tiers zu einem Feature-Level zusammengefasst. 
Dies hier sind die Anforderungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das höchste Feature-Level 12_1 unterstützt offiziell nur Maxwell Gen 2 (960/970/980/Titan X).

GCN Gen 2/3 sollten den Anforderungen nach FL12_0 unterstützen können.
Das Binding Tier 3 wird für kein Feature-Level bisher benötigt, ob es praktische Auswirkungen haben wird, ist spekulativ. 
Zum einem ist GCN bisher die einzige Architektur die Tier 3 unterstützt, zum anderem verwenden die Konsolen GCN. 
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob das Entwickler zusätzlich ausnutzen werden oder nicht.


----------



## the|Gamer (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Und jetzt denkt bitte nochmal an die Folgen einer eventuellen Insolvenz. Könnt ihr euch noch an Apples Lage erinnern? Da hat Microsoft einiges an Geld in die Konkurenz gepumpt und Wieso? Weil man sich ohne Konkurrenz, früher oder später mal vor Gericht verantworten muss. Außerdem würde mich interessieren was mit den Lizenzen für AMD64 passiert.


----------



## Anoy1988 (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der Test der Partner-Karten im PCGH Print 4/2014. Lässt sich natürlich schlecht verlinken.
> 
> Verschmierte WLP, als wäre sie von einem 3-Jährigen aufgetragen worden, Lüfterkurven direkt aus der Hölle, viel zu hohe Versorgungsspannungen, als würde man mit seinem PC an einem Notstromaggregat in Mittelafrika hängen...
> Da stehen schon einige Punkte drin.
> ...




moin ich will ja nicht gegen NVIDIA oder AMD haten, jeder hat da seine vor und nachteile.

Jedoch wenn man etwas in die zukunft denkt, finde ich einen punkt von NV eine wirkliche frechheit.
Diese wirklich abnormal hässliche speicheranbindung, die man einfach merkt wenn man in richtung 4k/5k geht.
Klar man sagt das ist nicht ausgereift und die hardware pakt das noch nicht so wirklich.

Aber man sehe es mal aus einem anderen Punkt:
Ein gamer der sich ein 2011-3 system zambaut mit 2xGTX980 im SLI Spielt vorerst noch auf 1080p.
Lass diesen herren mal in paar monaten umsteigen auf 4K/5K WENN die preise nicht mehr all so hoch sind von den monitoren.
Derjenige muss feststellen das es nur so raucht und abkackt für 2 grakas im gesamtpaket sagen wir mal 1000-1100
Dan darf er auf NV wieder warten ob was besseres kommt oder muss zu einer Titan X greifen sagen wir mal vll 2 titan.


Man schaue mal auf AMD die machen es gleich richtig obwohl diese karte ein ganz anderes und älteres Produktionsjahr besitzt.
Und da soll man glauben da steckt nicht eine strategie dahinter dem kunden mehr geld ausn geldbeutel zu saugen??
Also wenn ich 2x eine 980 drinnen hätte und diesen benchmark sehe müsste ich freiweg mich über diese karte übergeben was für etwas zukunft spricht!!!!
1080p oder 1440 alles ok gebe ich zu ist die 980 eine wirklich geile karte, aber wenns weiter geht??? Für meine meinung ein no-GO!!!!!!

14-Megapixel-Gaming: Multi-GPU-Benchmarks mit GTX 970, GTX 980, R9 290X und mehr


----------



## razzor1984 (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Offset schrieb:


> Warum ist den Fanboys nicht klar, dass sie ohne AMD viel mehr für ihre Hardware zahlen müssten?


  Weil manche das Konzept von Angebot und Nachfrage & Monoplist anscheinend nicht verstanden haben 


the|Gamer schrieb:


> Außerdem würde mich interessieren was mit den Lizenzen für AMD64 passiert.


 Hab ich auch schon gestellt  - Die frage ist wie lang ist die x64 Lizenz urheberrechtlich geschützt? Glaube aber, dass es die Kartellwächter in den USA bzw Europa schlichtweg nicht erlauben würden. Die strafzahlungen von Intel wären in Falle einer Monopolstellung extrem. Im worst case könnten die Kartellwächter sogar intel aufspalten wenn diese seine Position als zu mächtig betrachten.


----------



## Matriach (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Offset schrieb:


> Das so viele deine Meinung teilen liegt daran, dass die meisten keine Ahnung von Hardware haben und wegen Aussagen wie deinen lieber Intel und Nvidia kaufen.
> 
> Warum ist den Fanboys nicht klar, dass sie ohne AMD viel mehr für ihre Hardware zahlen müssten?



Und du solltest nicht alle User in einem Topf werfen. Von viele kann doch keine Rede sein.
Zumindest in diesem Thread ist es nicht die ganze Forengemeinde, dazu zähle ich mich ebenfalls, z.B. .... 
Also fair und sportlich bleiben ...



Matriach schrieb:


> Man kann sich hinsichtlich dieser Meldung eigentlich nur wünschen das es AMD noch lange geben mag und die Firma wieder richtig Konkurrenzfähig wird.
> Mangelnde Konkurrenz für NVIDIA ist das schlechteste was einem Endbenutzer/Kunde passieren könnte.
> 
> Grüße



Grüße


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

@Wortakrobat und Offset: Lasst doch endlich die Fanboy-Anschuldigungen stecken... für genau das hab ich ne gelbe Karte bekommen. Ihr wollt das doch nicht auch, oder?

@topic: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Wenn's AMD runterzieht, wird alles teuer... gesunder Wettbewerb ist unabdingbar für gesunde Preise. Niemand hat was davon, wenn Intel, AMD oder NV abschmieren würde.


----------



## Matriach (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Weil manche das Konzept von Angebot und Nachfrage & Monoplist anscheinend nicht verstanden haben    Hab ich auch schon gestellt  - Die frage ist wie lang ist die x64 Lizenz urheberrechtlich geschützt? Glaube aber, dass es die Kartellwächter in den USA bzw Europa schlichtweg nicht erlauben würden. Die strafzahlungen von Intel wären in Falle einer Monopolstellung extrem. Im worst case könnten die Kartellwächter sogar intel aufspalten wenn diese seine Position als zu mächtig betrachten.



Es wäre schön Aussagen wie "viele", "manche" oder "einige" einfach mal ein wenig zu konkretisieren.
Zum einem klingt es einfach unschön und suggeriert dem lesendem User Unsachlichkeit.
Zum zweiten spricht man damit evtl. Leute an die man damit gar nicht gemeint hatte. 
Daher kann so eine Aussage den Eindruck vermitteln das man jemanden explizit ansprechen möchte, sich aber nicht traut und deshalb die Aussage verallgemeinert.
Ist einfach shice ... 

B2T:
Intel wird meiner Meinung nach niemals die Lizenz entziehen, ganz einfach deshalb weil es sich dabei um einen Lizenzaustausch handelt und nicht um eine Einzelvergabe.
Intel nutzt daher im Gegenzug AMD Technologie, wäre ja Schwachsinn sich so selbst in das Bein zu schießen. 
Um es meinerseits auf dem Punkt zu bringen.
AMD & Intel nutzen ein sogenanntes "Full Cross", was soviel bedeutet: Jedes der beiden Unternehmen kann die Erfindung des anderen in seinen Produkten nutzen.
Ohne eine solche Lizenz könnte AMD keine x86 Prozessoren herstellen. 
Intel wiederum könnte AMD-Entwicklungen wie 64Bit-Erweiterung und den in den CPU integrierten Speichercontroller nicht ohne teure Einzellizenzen anbieten.

Edit: Im übrigen laufen Patente in der Regel immer 20Jahre lang.
Danach laufen sie aus! Somit hätte Intel überhaupt kein Recht mehr alles für sich in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Das gleiche Phänomen kann man sehr Gut in der Medikamentenbranche beobachten.
Die Firma Bayer hatte sehr viele Patente die 20 Jahre lang gelaufen sind.
Mittlerweile kennt man den Stoff Ibuprofen bereits von gefühlt hundert anderen Herstellern aber mit gleichen Wirkstoff.
Man liest dann halt z.B. nur Ibuprofen von Hexal .... usw usw ...



Grüße


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> @Wortakrobat und Offset: Lasst doch endlich die Fanboy-Anschuldigungen stecken... für genau das hab ich ne gelbe Karte bekommen. Ihr wollt das doch nicht auch, oder?
> 
> @topic: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Wenn's AMD runterzieht, wird alles teuer... gesunder Wettbewerb ist unabdingbar für gesunde Preise. Niemand hat was davon, wenn Intel, AMD oder NV abschmieren würde.



Hab ich bewusst kassiert.... Habe den Rest dazu schon geschrieben gehabt... aber so kam zumindest man ne Antwort....


----------



## Rolk (20. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der Test der Partner-Karten im PCGH Print 4/2014. Lässt sich natürlich schlecht verlinken.
> 
> Verschmierte WLP, als wäre sie von einem 3-Jährigen aufgetragen worden, Lüfterkurven direkt aus der Hölle, viel zu hohe Versorgungsspannungen, als würde man mit seinem PC an einem Notstromaggregat in Mittelafrika hängen...
> Da stehen schon einige Punkte drin.
> ...



Wie mir solche verallgemeinerten Momentaufnahmen auf die Nerven gehen...

Bei EVGAs GTX780Ti gabs auch mal reihenweise fehlende Wärmeleitpads mit allen dazu gehörenden Konsequenzen, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Nach deinem System müssten Nvidias exclusiven Premium Partnerkarten jetzt auch alle unter aller Kanone sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Matriach schrieb:


> Es wäre schön Aussagen wie "viele", "manche" oder "einige" einfach mal ein wenig zu konkretisieren.
> Zum einem klingt es einfach unschön und suggeriert dem lesendem User Unsachlichkeit.
> Zum zweiten spricht man damit evtl. Leute an die man damit gar nicht gemeint hatte.
> Daher kann so eine Aussage den Eindruck vermitteln das man jemanden explizit ansprechen möchte, sich aber nicht traut und deshalb die Aussage verallgemeinert.
> Ist einfach shice ...



Glaubst du es wäre ratsamer die User die jetzt AMD/ INTEL verträufeln oder nur herum haten per Username anzusprechen ? (Würde meiner Ansicht nach nur ÖL ins Feuer gießen)
Die Aussage war auch sehr Sarkastisch angehaucht, wollte damit nur die Sinnlosigkeit des ganzen Unterstreichen!


----------



## Matriach (20. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Sinnlos ist es wahrlich, da gebe ich dir gerne Recht. 
(Sofern man von Sinnhaftigkeit bei einem Dialog in der es um Zukunftsthesen geht, also überwiegend Spekulationen überhaupt sprechen darf?)
Jedoch gerne eine Gegenfrage, warum sollte man einen "jemanden" nicht ansprechen wenn man mit dessen Aussage nicht zufrieden ist?
Ich gehe doch stark davon aus das hier die "meisten" User (meisten mal in Anführungszeichen gesetzt da es immer mal Ausnahmen gibt),
 alt & erwachsen genug sind um mit Konfrontationen und hitzigen Dialogen sportlich & fair umzugehen.
Zumindest sollte es so sein. 
Außerdem, Kritik an einer Person heißt ja nicht immer ... Du bist Schice ... ganz im Gegenteil.
(Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man überhaupt in so einer Situation eine Person anspricht, ganz einfach deshalb weil hier wahrscheinlich viele mit einem Pseudonym registriert sind.)
Soll heißen, vergleiche mit dem Real-Life sind sowieso in jeder Form unangebracht, wenn sie in Streit ausarten. 
Viele User entwickeln in ihrer Zeit einen eigenen User-Charakter der nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Menschen dahinter zu tun hat.

Grüße


----------



## razzor1984 (20. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Matriach schrieb:


> Jedoch gerne eine Gegenfrage, warum sollte man einen "jemanden" nicht ansprechen wenn man mit dessen Aussage nicht zufrieden ist?


Wenn die situation schon aufgeheitzt ist dann versuche ich es immer eher allgemeiner zu halten, wenn man sich wirklich angesprochen fühlt dann wirds hoffendlich auch nen Grund haben!
Edit: Offt genug passiert,dass dann der frust/wut auf mir abgeladen  wird, auf dies hab ich echt kein keine Lust, nicht alle gehen es  Sachlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Matriach schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch stark davon aus das hier die "meisten" User (meisten mal in Anführungszeichen gesetzt da es immer mal Ausnahmen gibt),
> alt & erwachsen genug sind um mit Konfrontationen und hitzigen Dialogen sportlich & fair umzugehen.
> Zumindest sollte es so sein.



Theorie und Praxis = großer unterschied. Aber das wir nichts verallgemeinern unterschreib ichs so!



Matriach schrieb:


> Außerdem, Kritik an einer Person heißt ja nicht immer ... Du bist Schice ... ganz im Gegenteil.
> (Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man überhaupt in so einer Situation eine Person anspricht, ganz einfach deshalb weil hier wahrscheinlich viele mit einem Pseudonym registriert sind.)
> Soll heißen, vergleiche mit dem Real-Life sind sowieso in jeder Form unangebracht, wenn sie in Streit ausarten.
> Viele User entwickeln in ihrer Zeit einen eigenen User-Charakter der nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Menschen dahinter zu tun hat.



Kritik ist ja i.d.r sehr konstruktiv  - Geb dir auch recht hinter einem Pseudonym kann man sich super verstecken, da unterscheidet sich vielleicht Real Life mit dem Internet


----------



## Matriach (20. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn die situation schon aufgeheitzt ist dann versuche ich es immer eher allgemeiner zu halten, wenn man sich wirklich angesprochen fühlt dann wirds hoffendlich auch nen Grund haben!
> Edit: Offt genug passiert,dass dann der frust/wut auf mir abgeladen  wird, auf dies hab ich echt kein keine Lust, nicht alle gehen es  Sachlich an



Gut, da scheiden sich dann die Geister, bei einem gutem Gespräch gehören tatsächlich immer mindestens zwei dazu.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja i.d.r sehr konstruktiv  - Geb dir auch recht hinter einem Pseudonym kann man sich super verstecken, da unterscheidet sich vielleicht Real Life mit dem Internet



Kritik ist meistens konstruktiv gemeint, leider wird sie halt eben oftmals sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen.
Ich könnte natürlich jetzt anfangen das vier Seitenmodel von Friedemann Schulz von Thun zu zitieren, aber das würde wahrscheinlich zu weit führen.
In diesem Fall ist es wahrscheinlich dann doch besser erst einmal zurück zu schrauben und nicht direkt auf Konfrontationskurs zu gehen. 
(Was grundsätzlich sehr schade ist, denn ein Forum wie PCGH bietet grundsätzlich eine gute Plattform um Meinungen und vor allem Wissen aus zu tauschen, eine Art Interessengemeinschaft!)

Grüße


----------



## Sepulzera (21. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



			
				FrozenPie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Erfahrungen sind, aber ich gehe von 6+  Jahren aus, denn NV hat mit den Treibern der letzten paar Jahre alles  andere als gute Arbeit abgeliefert bzw. haben sie eher abgebaut. Sie  haben es sogar geschafft einen Treiber zu releasen der viele GTX 560 Ti  Karten gekillt hat und meine beinahe auch. Über den aktuellen 350.xx  hört man ständig Beschwerden von Abstürzen, Bluescreens, etc.. Die  aktuellen Treiber von AMD laufen da wesentlich stabiler, also wenn da  einer abgebaut hat, dann NV


Ich betreibe meine GTX 560 Ti noch mit dem 314.xx, weil alle neueren instabil laufen. :-/


----------



## FrozenPie (21. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich betreibe meine GTX 560 Ti noch mit dem 314.xx, weil alle neueren instabil laufen. :-/



Die Erfahrung musste ich auch vor allem bei World of Tanks machen. Geholfen hat meistens die Karte so kühl wie möglich zu halten, aber gleichzeitig die Spannung zu erhöhen, also Kühlung @max laufen lassen und die Spannung um ein paar mV nach oben zu drehen 
Naja, die 560 Ti ist jetzt sowieso einer R9 280X gewichen, also gehört sowas der Vergangenheit an


----------



## DarkWing13 (22. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Ich befürchte, wenn die 390(X) kein Erfolg wird sieht es für AMD sehr düster aus...
Bis 2016 Zen kommt ist noch ein Weilchen hin und man muss auch hier im Moment mehr bangen als hoffen, da Intel auch nicht schläft...

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass AMD nur die GPU-Sparte verkauft (Samsung?), sollte die 390(X) kein Renner werden, um sich mit dieser Finanzspritze dann wieder voll auf die CPU Entwicklung konzentrieren zu können.

AMD nimmt es gleichzeitig mit zwei übermächtigen Gegnern (Intel/Nvidia) auf, ohne auch nur ansatzweise die nötigen Ressourcen für einen der beiden zu besitzen.
Das was Intel/Nvidia in die Werbung stecken, davon muss AMD die Entwicklungs- und teilweise Produktionskosten berappen.
Das sind einfach zu gewaltige Unterschiede...
Klar, Geld ist nicht immer alles, aber die besten Leute gehen normalerweise dahin, wo sie auch am besten bezahlt werden. Von der "Man-Power" bezüglich Mitarbeiterzahlen ganz zu schweigen.
Das schlägt sich auf Dauer aus das Produktfolio nieder...

So long,...


----------



## freieswort (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

das hier überhaupt noch amd prozessoren empfohlen werden grenzt an ein wunder, alles nach dem letzten phenom ist doch als silizium abfallprodukt zu werten, wenn man intel als standard nimmt

wo soll den ein amd prozessor besser sein, nirgends, sie blenden deren kundschaft mit vielen kernen und hohen taktraten, am ende sind es keine echten kerne und deren leistung pro mhz ist schlechter als der letzte phenom der schon zig jahre auf dem buckel hat

hätte amd nicht ati gekauft wären sie heute viel besser aufgestellt, amd und ati verdienen mehr als sie jetzt sind, die miese amd führung hat alles kaputt gemacht

was hat amd gemacht, sie haben nicht nur deren eigene firma am rand des angrundes, sondern auch intel einen vorwand gegeben seit sandy bridge mit angezogener handbremse im ersten gang fahren zu dürfen

amd hat mit dem kauf von ati nichts gewonnen, intel konnte sich seitdem ganz auf deren eigene igpu entwicklung konzentrieren, sie mussten nicht einmal eine gpu firma wie nvidia kaufen um leichtfüssig mithalten zu können

amd soll endlich aufgespalten werden, und von jemanden gekauft werden der deutlich mehr kompetenz hat, wie samsung


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



freieswort schrieb:


> das hier überhaupt noch amd prozessoren empfohlen werden grenzt an ein wunder, alles nach dem letzten phenom ist doch als silizium abfallprodukt zu werten, wenn man intel als standard nimmt


Geht ja auch nicht anders. AMD hat niedrige Preise bei den CPU's, der Rest ist aber im Schnitt teurer als bei Intel. Da muss man sich nur einmal die RAM-Preise anschauen. 2400 MHz OC-Speicher ist günstiger als 1866 MHz-Speicher, der für AMD laut Spezifikation nötig ist, um das volle Potenzial auszuschöpfen. Der 2400er Speicher ist aber nicht mit jedem 970er-Board kompatibel. Und so wird der RAM schon einmal teurer als für ein Intel-System. Wenn man einen FX-83XX ohne OC betreiben möchte, brauch man minimum ein UD3P, das fast 80 € kostet. Um einen schnelleren i5 zu betreiben reicht ein B85-Board für 49 €+, da der Stromhunger niedrig genug ist, das man auf SpaWa-Kühler verzichten könnte. Wenn man die fast 40 € nun auf den Preis der CPU draufrechnet, bekommt man einen i5 und das P/L-Verhältnis ist hin. Und mit etwas Abstriche beim Restsystem bekommt man selbst in ein 600 € Budget einen i5 unter. Alles darunter ist eh nicht mehr für Gamer und selbst bei einem günstigen Büro-System lohnt sich ein i3 oder Pentium eher als ein AMD. Die APU's spielen nur dann eine Rolle, wenn man etwas bessere GPU für Bildbearbeitung brauch. Aber im reinen Officebetrieb ist der i3/Pentium stärker. Einzig die AM1-Systeme schaffen noch was Stromverbrauch angeht einen guten Kompromiss. Aber die Preise für die AMD-Systeme liegen schlichtweg so ungünstig (was vor allem auch an RAM und Board liegt), das es einfach keine Empfehlung wert ist.

*NACHTRAG:*
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
1 x AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD8320FRHKBOX)
1 x Kingston HyperX FURY schwarz DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FBK2/8)
1 x Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
~280 €

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V
~282 €

Für die 2 € mehr kann man auch das Intel-System nehmen und ist damit besser dran. Packt man 15 € drauf, bekommt man sogar ein richtig gutes B85-Board (z.B. Anniversary). Auch nicht zu vergessen ist, das der CPU-Kühler des FX laut und etwas schwach ist. Da kommen dann auch nochmal einige € für einen besseren Kühler drauf. AMD ist P/L-Technisch leider im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Meinungen vollkommen murks. Selbst mit dem FX-6300 würde ich eher zum i3 tendieren, wobei in Multithread-Anwendungen vllt. der 6300er besser geeignet wäre. Aber das ist wieder Situationsbedingt. Für den 6300er kann man aber auch ein günstigeres Board wie das DS3P nehmen (was immer noch teurer als ein gutes B85 ist). Ein guter i3 ist auch nur 18 € teurer, die man bei AMD aber wieder beim Board und RAM draufzahlt.

Ich bin kein Fan von Intel wie auch AMD oder NVIDIA. Ich kaufe grundsätzlich das, was zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung am besten zu mir passt. Und Empfehlungen konzentrieren sich objektiv immer am P/L-Verhältnis. Und da dieses bei Intel definitiv besser ist (gerade wegen den gravierenden Leistungsunterschieden), bleibt für AMD leider aktuell kein Platz. Wäre der Leistungsabstand nicht ganz so extrem, dann würde ich auch bei den Zusammenstellungen die ein oder andere Ausnahme machen (auch wenn ich dafür gelyncht werde  ). Aber es lohnt sich bei den aktuellen Preisen und den technischen Bedingungen einfach kaum eine AMD-Konfig. Und den Käufern ist das Schicksal von AMD auch vollkommen egal. Selbst die mit wenig Budget versuchen eine Intel-Kiste zusammen zukriegen und wenn nicht fragen sie hier um Rat und werden dann zu Intel hinberaten. Und wenn AMD irgendwann weg vom Fenster ist, dann ist das Geheule groß, wenn sich wie früher die guten Spielesysteme nur die mit der dicken Brieftasche leisten können.

Ich lasse bei AMD noch relativ häufig Geld für AM3+-Konfigs. Aber auch nur im Auftrag von den jenigen, die extrem günstig (FX-4300) anfangen müssen und eine Option brauchen, in Zukunft auch sehr günstig aufrüsten zu können. Solche Leute (Geringverdiener, Mini-Jobber, Teilzeitjobber etc.) habe ich einige im Bekanntenkreis. Das sind die einzigen, bei denen das geht. Die haben aber auch keine andere Wahl. Bei allen anderen fast nur Intel.


----------



## DarkWing13 (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Kurz gesagt:
Nur im Niedrig-P/L Bereich kann AMD noch einen Stich machen. Vor gar nicht langer Zeit hatte AMD noch einen Fuss im mittleren P/L-Segment, aber der schrumpft mit jedem Tag...LEIDER!

So long,...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt:
> Nur im Niedrig-P/L Bereich kann AMD noch einen Stich machen. Vor gar nicht langer Zeit hatte AMD noch einen Fuss im mittleren P/L-Segment, aber der schrumpft mit jedem Tag...LEIDER!
> 
> So long,...


Das liegt aber auch daran, das nicht nur der Preis für die CPU, sondern eben auch für den Rest steigt. Der Crucial-RAM ist momentan auf niedrigen Kurs und auch die B85-Platinen fangen unter 50 € an. Die Platinen-Preise mit B85 Chip blieben weitesgehend stabil, während alle brauchbaren Boards im AMD-Lager angezogen sind.  Beim RAM geht es noch einigermaßen, dafür waren sie aber generell schon teurer. Und da man den Preis der kompletten Plattform vergleichen muss, und nicht nur den der CPU, steht AMD schon seit langer Zeit ziemlich schlecht da. Auch schon, bevor der €-$ Kurs baden gegangen ist. Die Plattform war auch leider in Q4/14 keine Empfehlung mehr wert. Und ändern wird sich das auch nicht mehr. Dafür ist auch in Sachen Leistung seit 2012 bei Intel zu viel passiert. Die Preise müssten richtig tief liegen, das man die Hardware noch kaufen könnte.

PS: Und um so teurer das komplette System wird, um so weniger fällt auch der Preisunterschied bei der CPU ins Gewicht


----------



## Kuomo (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*

Ob sie es selbst schaffen oder doch gekauft werden ist mir ziemlich egal, hauptsache die Konkurrenzfähigkeit steigt wieder, gerade Intel darf sich schon viel zu lange ausruhen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. April 2015)

*AW: AMD meldet für erstes Quartal 2015 geringsten Umsatz seit 2003*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Ob sie es selbst schaffen oder doch gekauft werden ist mir ziemlich egal, hauptsache die Konkurrenzfähigkeit steigt wieder, gerade Intel darf sich schon viel zu lange ausruhen.



Ich betrachte einen Kauf immer skeptisch. Wenn sich ein zweites Unternehmen mit einkauft und sich die Früchte teilen, dann geht das noch. Aber wenn AMD komplett gekauft wird, dann kann sich der neue Besitzer auch die Rosinen rauspicken und ggf. den Rest einstampfen. Und ich bezweifel, das z.B. Samsung Interesse an der x86 Sparte hat. Die nehmen sich den ganzen SoC-Kram und der Rest wird abgebaut.


----------

